# Blueberries for bait?



## zachxbass

Anyone ever use blueberries for bait? I've been have no luck with corn, so I tried hair rigging a blueberry, still no luck. Seems like it would be a good idea though. They float so I plan to basically use them as a pop up rig... any thoughts on this?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bluegill_Guru

It isn't a bad idea Zach. I have heard of people using all sorts of fruits and veggies in the pursuit of Carp, but personally I have only ever used nightcrawlers, corn, and bread.

The thing that gets me is that aside from nightcrawlers, nearly every other "carp bait" is a non-natural food source for them. Meaning that they don't encounter these food items in the wild. But amazingly Carp are caught on "food stuffs" like fruits, veggies, ect; all the time, so the problem for me is deciding what non-natural food item to use for Carp.

I'm no Carp veteran, but in most circumstances I have not seen or heard of Carp refusing to eat corn, bread, or nightcrawlers, in favor of more "exotic" bait, such as blueberries, or other fruits and veggies.

May I ask, what methods you used when trying corn? Did you chum the area with a few handfuls of corn prior to fishing? And if so, did you only throw out a few handfuls, or did you really bait the hell out of the area?

I don't know your level of carp experience so don't take my questions as an insult if you are experienced, since they may seem like "stupid questions". I'm just trying to help you out if I can.


----------



## Bass-Chad

As Sean said, it is not a bad idea at all. I actually have caught my biggest carp on small Strawberries or small pieces Banana in a spawn sac made of panty hose. Give it the old boyscout try and see what you come up with. Don't give up on it because it did not work one day keep at it! Keep us up to date also!


----------



## JSykes3

One word, MULBERRIES! My biggest carp was off of a mulberry and they actually are a natural "food stuffs". Give it a try. You'll actually quite often see carp hanging out beneath mulberry trees that overhang the water and they'll suck the mulberries off of the surface as they fall in. Right now is when all the mulberries are falling off of the trees too. :B


----------



## zachxbass

I ended up catching 1 23" carp on corn yesterday... first hair rig carp. I usually throw one or two handfuls of corn, then cast one rod into the middle of my chum, and one near the edge of the chum field.

I hooked 3 carp, but only landed the one. I think my hair may have been too long? I was using about 2 1/2" hair with 4 pieces of corn threaded on. Seems like the hook wasn't in the mouth far enough for a solid hold. Size 6 octopus gamakatsu hooks.

I didn't try the blueberry anymore, but I think I will next time....

The mullberry tree that hangs over one of my local ponds is a little late dropping berries, but soon. Ill be ready with a mullberry foam fly. Or maybe just a berry on a hook.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JimmyMac

I found this article pretty useful, written by Scott Osmond. 

http://www.fishingvermont.net/Articles/getting_started_for_carp.htm


----------



## Whaler

Back when I was a kid I saw Carp feeding on black cherries that were falling from a tree overhanging the water.


----------

